# Any nutritionists out there?



## euphrosyne_rose (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm on the bandwagon of trying to eat better and healthier. But it's difficult. For example, I buy stuff like granola, fruit and yogurt to try for breakfast. You think you're eating better and then I read things like "that whole grain cereal you are eating may not be as great as you think it is" or "that dried fruit is not good for you at all", etc. It seems that there are certain things you should be looking for in a cereal and in granola and it's better to eat fresh fruit rather than dried. I hear the same things about whole wheat bread. So you think you are eating better and then really it turns out you might not be. 
What are the things I should be looking for? I know things like granola and cereals have sugars, even the "whole grain" ones and the whole thing just confuses me. If anyone has any advice or any knowledge of how to sort through the "healthy" maze, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## zipperfire (Mar 1, 2009)

Granola has a lot of fat and sugar, if it's the normal kind. If you like yogurt and granola, get Familia No Sugar (this is the original Bircher Muesli and is low fat) and mix in some grated apple or a banana. Use plain yogurt. If it's a bit sour, use a touch of honey or agave syrup, which gives a lot of sweetness for a mere teaspoon.

 There is a Japanese diet that suggests eating 2 bananas as breakfast, but I find I also need some protein, so egg white omelet and veggies works--I put leftover broccoli, spinach, arugula and mushrooms in my morning egg. Bulks it up and makes it healthier. Try to eat a lot of unprocessed veg and fruit. Drop bread and use brown rice instead, or even a microwaved potato for your starch. This is a great book to learn basic healthy nutrition that tastes good: 

 The New Optimum Nutrition Bible: Patrick Holford: Books


----------

